# 80cm Nature Style Aquascape



## Arslan316 (5 Jan 2021)

Hi 

I am putting together my 2nd Aquascape (1st was a 30c nano tank). One of the things I find the hardest is creating a smooth transition between plants. I am looking for feedback on my plants selection and if you foresee any issues with the layout plan or the equipment. Some details below on the tank

Tank - All pond solution rimless 80cm x 40cm x 45cm (WxDxH) approx. 140 litres - Link
Light - Lominie Asta F120 50W LED Light (Might go with two of these) - Link
C02 - Pressurized C02 with twinstar diffuser - Link 
Filter - Haven't fully decided but most likely with the all pond solution HOB 500L/H - Link

I have just finished the hardscape, I want to with a look between a minimalist Iwagumi and nature style if that makes sense.

Any feedback will be helpful, Thank you


----------



## Yanee (8 Jan 2021)

Hi Arslan, I think it is a good start. Also I would lay at least one rock down to make some different level of high. And if you have a slightly bigger rock piece that help to get more natural look.


----------



## Arslan316 (8 Jan 2021)

Thank you Yanee, that’s a good idea and will try it out. I have ordered the plants but had to replace the Rotala Hra with Blyxa Japonica. I should have the planting done in a few days, will send update pictures.


----------



## Arslan316 (11 Jan 2021)

Updated pictures


----------



## Arslan316 (15 Feb 2021)

An update on this tank
I went with two of the lights to illuminate the tank evenly but this caused major hair algae. I reverted back to one light and cleaned up the algae as much as I could.


----------



## Arslan316 (4 Apr 2021)

I have upgraded the light for this tank, I am now using the Chihiros Vivid 2 RGB running at 50W. Still have problem with green thread/hair algae, but I added 30 Amano shrimp and they are making a big difference. Will update in about a month.


----------



## Karmicnull (4 Apr 2021)

Arslan316 said:


> Still have problem with green thread/hair algae, but I added 30 Amano shrimp and they are making a big difference


Yeah I've got countless CRS in my 120L tank, but adding 4 Amanos was what sorted my hair algae problems.  30 should kill it!


----------

